# 

## miklamer

Witam,

Ja nie mam zamiaru tyle omawiac tematu jaka welna mineralna lepsza (o tym naczytalem sie dostatecznie wiele) ale czy rzeczywiscie warto inwestowac w wspolczynnik 0,39 czy tez przy 15cm + 5cm opcja 0,45 jest wystarczajaca.

30% roznicy ceny tego samego producenta, to wiele (w/g mojej opini) czy tez 30% przy takiej roznicy to nic i nie powinno sie nawet brac pod uwage kladzenia takiej welny?

pow. do izolacji ok 170-180m kw. dodatkowo na poddachu 8 kaloryferow (pod kazdym z okien dachowych).

z gory dzieki za info

----------


## mp_krk

A jak wygląda kwestia dopłaty do wełny o lepszym współczynniku a zwrotu kosztów, przypuśćmy na ogrzewaniu.

Planuję dać na dach 30cm wełny (od ściany kolankowej do kalenicy; teraz lub w przyszłosci pewnie coś wrzucę w sufit podwieszany by nie grzać stryszku). Znalazłem np taka ofertę: 

http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-kn...493124052.html

Tym samym 30cm wełny o wsp. 0,044 kosztuje 17.42 zł/m2. Biorąc pierwszy lepszy Isover Uni-Mata 0,039 wychodzi jakieś 26 zł/m2.

Lub http://allegro.pl/welna-owens-cornin...490454921.html co daje jakieś 22 zł/m2 przy wsp. 0,040.

----------


## siloj

Witam
Pozwolicie że podepnę się pod temat i napiszę co ja mam zamiar zrobić by ocieplić swoje poddasze. Mianowicie:

Wariant A to wełna Rockwoll - Top Rock 150mm (wsp. 0.035) + na krokwie 2 x mata Super Rock 50mm (wsp. 0,035)

Wariant B to wełna Isover - Super mata 150mm *(wsp. 0.033) + aku płyta 2 x 50mm (wsp. 0,037)

A może połączyć te dwa rozwiązanie i byłoby: między krokwie Isover Super mata 150mm (wsp. 0,033) + na krokwie Rockwoll 2 x super rock 50mm (wsp. 0,035) ?

Co wy na to, co będzie lepsze?
pozdrawiam
jack

----------


## mp_krk

> A jak wygląda kwestia dopłaty do wełny o lepszym współczynniku a zwrotu kosztów, przypuśćmy na ogrzewaniu.
> 
> Planuję dać na dach 30cm wełny (od ściany kolankowej do kalenicy; teraz lub w przyszłosci pewnie coś wrzucę w sufit podwieszany by nie grzać stryszku). Znalazłem np taka ofertę: 
> 
> http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-kn...493124052.html
> 
> Tym samym 30cm wełny o wsp. 0,044 kosztuje 17.42 zł/m2. Biorąc pierwszy lepszy Isover Uni-Mata 0,039 wychodzi jakieś 26 zł/m2.
> 
> Lub http://allegro.pl/welna-owens-cornin...490454921.html co daje jakieś 22 zł/m2 przy wsp. 0,040.


Przypomnie się ze swoim pytaniem :smile:

----------


## lukep3

takie przemyślenia mi się nasuwają - ustawodawca wprowadził obowiązek certyfikowania budynków po zakończeniu procesu budowlanego - ale wtedy to już późno aby coś zmieniac; jakby tak ludziska mieli możliwośc usiąśc albo z takim certyfikatorem lub projektantem przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty to by mu wyliczyli stopy zwrotu i sens inwestycji w poszczególne rozwiązania....tak jest wydaje mi się w irlandii - robi się coś w rodzaju pre - świadectw na etapie projektowania - a na zakończenie tylko potwierdza bądź zmienia dane i drukuje świadectwo

----------


## Magda&Sławek

My akurat jestesmy w trakcie układania welny  , miedzy krokwiami juz siedzi 18 i w pomieszczeniu nad garazem 15 rockwool.Mielismy na przekładke dac rocktona plyte 10 , ale nad garazem wlasnie zaczelismy ukladac 15 rockwool z rolki.Zastanawiam sie czy 30cm welny z rolki wystarczajaco wygluszy poddasze.Moze moglby ktos pomóc w tej kwestii , mozemy jeszcze wrocic do warintu rockwool 15 plus rockton 10.Dodam , ze welna ma wspolczynnik 0,035 lambda.

----------


## coulignon

> takie przemyślenia mi się nasuwają - ustawodawca wprowadził obowiązek certyfikowania budynków po zakończeniu procesu budowlanego - ale wtedy to już późno aby coś zmieniac; jakby tak ludziska mieli możliwośc usiąśc albo z takim certyfikatorem lub projektantem przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty to by mu wyliczyli stopy zwrotu i sens inwestycji w poszczególne rozwiązania....tak jest wydaje mi się w irlandii - robi się coś w rodzaju pre - świadectw na etapie projektowania - a na zakończenie tylko potwierdza bądź zmienia dane i drukuje świadectwo


bo świadectwo energetyczne to fikcja. Jest to kolejny papierek potrzebny do zakończenia budowy. To i tak jest traktowany przez inwestorów jak i wykonujących świadectwa. Oczywiście nie wszytkich.

----------


## Magda&Sławek

> My akurat jestesmy w trakcie układania welny  , miedzy krokwiami juz siedzi 18 i w pomieszczeniu nad garazem 15 rockwool.Mielismy na przekładke dac rocktona plyte 10 , ale nad garazem wlasnie zaczelismy ukladac 15 rockwool z rolki.Zastanawiam sie czy 30cm welny z rolki wystarczajaco wygluszy poddasze.Moze moglby ktos pomóc w tej kwestii , mozemy jeszcze wrocic do warintu rockwool 15 plus rockton 10.Dodam , ze welna ma wspolczynnik 0,035 lambda.


   Czy moglby ktos pomoc w tej kwestii ? Jutro kolejna warstwa welny bedzie ukladana , wiec jeszcze moge zmienic koncepcje , niech ktos madry sie wypowie :sad:

----------


## lotnik

Będzie dobrze  :smile:  Zastosowaliście skalną wełnę która bardzo dobrze wygłusza bo jest ciężka i ma strukturę zaburzoną (poplątana włókna a nie linearne)

----------


## Magda&Sławek

> Będzie dobrze  Zastosowaliście skalną wełnę która bardzo dobrze wygłusza bo jest ciężka i ma strukturę zaburzoną (poplątana włókna a nie linearne)


Dzieki , kamień z serca :smile:

----------


## mp_krk

Z wyliczeń w kalkulatorze U wychodzi mi że przegorda składająca się z 30cm wełny o lambdzie 0.045 ma U=0.1437. Czy to jest prawidłowe wyliczenie?

Bo wychodzi mi że ten sam współczynnik uzyskam dopiero przy 23cm wełny o lambdzie 0.033. Porównując cenowo wychodzi to znacznie drożej (plusem jest zaoszczędzienie trochę powierzchni).

Wiadomo że można dać 30 cm 0.033 ale finansowo dla mnie to już nie do przeskoczenia, a wątpię w jakiś szybki zwrot tego w kosztach ogrzewania....

----------


## mp_krk

no to jakie U bedzie miec 30 cm welny 0.044?

----------


## mp_krk

> wow 0,045 i U 0,14 zapomnij jak ma to byc w dachu.


możecie w takim razie podać jak prawidłowo wyliczyć wsp.U dla poszczególnych grubości i danych lambda wełny?

Jakie U bedzie miec 30cm 0.044 i co jaka grubość temu odpowiada dla wsp. lambda 0.039, 0.035, 0.033...

Wtedy bede miar realne porownanie i bede wiedzial czy doplacac czy nie...

----------


## mp_krk

uppp... :smile:

----------


## mp_krk

nie, sam napisales bym zapomnial wiec rozumiem ze obliczenia są zle???

swoja droga...jesli sa dobre :smile:  to co uwazacie za bardziej sluszne rozwiazanie: 30cm 0.044 czy 20cm 0.035?

wiem, najlepsze z tego byloby 30cm 0.035 ale z kasa nie wyrobie...

----------


## kalumet

niech mi ktoś wytłumaczy jak to jest z tym wsp U
oglądałem ostatnio wełnę
ten sam producent, a różne grubości wełny miały taki sam wsp U 0,039
dając w strop 30 cm wełny U=0,039 to jaki wsp mi wyjdzie
w tej kwestii jestem zupełnie zielony

----------


## mp_krk

FlashBack,

odpowiedz odnosnie moich watpliwosci? :smile:

----------


## WaldiM

Współczynnika U dachu tak się nie liczy, więc fachowcy z muratora mają spory problem  :smile: . Liczy się go jako granice dolne i górne dwóch niezależnych wycinków, jak chwilę pomyślisz to sam do tego dojdziesz, że przekrój pionowy warstw w dachu masz niejednorodny. Warstwa pierwsza, dachówka-folia-wełna-wełna, warstwa druga dachówka-folia-belka stropowa-wełna na ruszcie. Współczynnik U jest wynikową obu tych warstw przyjmowanych szacunkowo w stosunku do powierzchni ich występowania. Obliczenia są dosyć skomplikowane, ale jak wcześnie napisał jeden z kolegów SE to sztuka nie opłaca się płacić za obliczenia audytorom na etapie projektowania budowy i jej realizacji bo to ogromne pieniądze a ty sam dasz radę policzyć ... no to licz.

----------


## WaldiM

niech mi ktoś wytłumaczy jak to jest z tym wsp U
oglądałem ostatnio wełnę
ten sam producent, a różne grubości wełny miały taki sam wsp U 0,039
dając w strop 30 cm wełny U=0,039 to jaki wsp mi wyjdzie
w tej kwestii jestem zupełnie zielony 


Sam sobie udzieliłeś odpowiedzi tylko wniosków prawidłowych nie chce ci się wyciągać, WSPÓŁCZYNNIK TAKI SAM, ale to jest obliczeniowy współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła materiału, a ty chcesz uzyskać U dla ściany dla przykładu bo dach rządzi się innymi prawami i obliczeniami czyli musisz najpierw policzyć
RT – całkowity opór cieplny.
Całkowity opór cieplny komponentu budowlanego składającego się z warstw jednorodnych wyznacza się z następującej zależności:
RT = Rsi+R1+R2+…+ Rn+Rse
gdzie:
Rsi, Rse – wartości oporów przejmowania ciepła
R1, R2,..., Rn – obliczeniowe opory cieplne każdej warstwy
Opór cieplny oblicza się ze wzoru:
R = d/lambda
gdzie:
d – grubość warstwy materiału w komponencie czyli grubość warstwy materiału
lambda - obliczeniowy współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła materiału czyli twoje 0,039
Wynikowo współczynnik przenikania ciepła
U=1\Rt
Dosyć proste dla ściany liniowe  :smile:  .. niestety dla dachów znacznie bardziej skomplikowane.
Nareszcie utworzyli tak popieprzone forum, że wygląda jakbym sam sobie post na górze napisał, zrobił przerwę i sam sobie udzielił odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## mp_krk

To ja już wolę ironiczne czasem wypowiedzi FlashBack....bo WaldiM juz wogólnie nie rozumiem :big tongue:

----------


## WaldiM

Dobra dam rybę. Stosowana wełna ma mniejsze znaczenie niż sposób jej ułożenia. Jeżeli masz folię paroprzepuszczlaną na dachu to wsio ryba jaką wełnę wsadzisz jak nawet dotyka do folii nic się nie dzieje, jeżeli masz dach odeskowany musisz zapewnić wentylację połaci, aby to zrobić wełna nie powinna się rozprężać bo zlikwiduje szczelinę potrzebną do wentylacji. Teraz myk obliczeniowo izolacyjny. Chcesz mieć lepiej to zamiast kłaść 20 między belkami i 10 spodem na ruszcie, połóż 15 między belkami i 15 na ruszcie, weź ołówek i policz eureka U niższe hehe.

----------


## mp_krk

Flashback, dzieki

Przy wentylacji mechanicznej warto stosowac folie poroizolacyjna alu czy wystarczy zwykla zolta poroizolacja?

----------


## siloj

Witam
Pozwolicie że się przypomnę bo chciałbym usłyszeć wasze opinie na temat ocieplenia poddasza:

Wariant A to wełna Rockwoll - Top Rock 150mm (wsp. 0.035) + na krokwie 2 x 50mm mata Super Rock (wsp. 0,035)

Wariant B to wełna Isover - Super mata 150mm (wsp. 0.033) + na krokwie 2 x 50mm Aku płyta (wsp. 0,037)

Wariant C - może połączyć te dwa rozwiązanie i byłoby: między krokwie Isover Super mata 150mm (wsp. 0,033) + na krokwie Rockwoll 2 x 50mm Super Rock (wsp. 0,035) ?

Co wy na to, co będzie lepsze?
pozdrawiam
jack

----------


## siloj

Możesz uzasadnić swoją odpowiedź? Bo nie wiem dlaczego np. B - nie, bo jeśli chodzi o współczynnik to mniej więcej się niwelują ponieważ lepsza izolacyjność o dwie tysięcznea ma wełna między krokwiami a gorszą o dwie tysięczna na krowkiach.
Napisz dlaczego obstawiasz wariant C -no można się domyślić że w tym przypadku wełny mają najlepszy wsp. chyba że kierowałeś się czymś innym. 
No i dlaczego odwrotnie? Między krokwie 2x50 (0,035)? Miałbym wówczas niezagospodarowane 6cm między krokwiami. Czy może chodzi ci o współczynnik (0,033 od środka)? 
Wiadomo również że wariant C będzie wariantem najdrozszym.
pozdrawiam 
jacek

----------


## WaldiM

Wariant d
 płyta  150mm  byle stosunkowo twarda, potrafi się zsuwać (wsp. 0.039) + na krokwie 150 mm wełna  (wsp. 0,039) w tym wariancie U dachu będzie najcieplejsze i jedno z najtańszych.

----------


## siloj

> oczywiscie, ze nie o przelozenie grubosci


A dlaczego nie od zewnątrz?
Jak się coś doradza to trzeba się na tym znać, a jeśli się znasz to uzasadniaj swoje odpowiedzi.
Dla mnie np jest bez znaczenia z której strony jest niższy współczynnik bo ich suma jest taka sama ale mogę się mylić.
Poza tym super mata nie występuje w płytach i gorzej będzie rolkami ocieplać nad krowkwiami...... 
Jak coś piszesz to podpieraj to argumentami a nie podajesz odpowiedzi typu: "mercedes jest najlepszy  bo......... bo tak albo bo ty tak uważasz....... 
Fakty, liczby, doświadczenia - to jest ważne   
pa

----------


## mp_krk

> A dlaczego nie od zewnątrz?
> Jak się coś doradza to trzeba się na tym znać, a jeśli się znasz to uzasadniaj swoje odpowiedzi.
> Dla mnie np jest bez znaczenia z której strony jest niższy współczynnik bo ich suma jest taka sama ale mogę się mylić.
> Poza tym super mata nie występuje w płytach i gorzej będzie rolkami ocieplać nad krowkwiami...... 
> Jak coś piszesz to podpieraj to argumentami a nie podajesz odpowiedzi typu: "mercedes jest najlepszy  bo......... bo tak albo bo ty tak uważasz....... 
> Fakty, liczby, doświadczenia - to jest ważne   
> pa


Zapewne chodzi o to że dając lepszy wsp. od środka masz go na całości dachu, jeśli go dasz między krokwie to tylko między nimi. Jak rozpatrujesz tylko przegrode wełna-wełna to izolacja wyjdzie Ci podobna, natomiast jeśli rozpatrywać izolacyjność dachu jako wypadkową dwóch przegród (jak pisal Waldi) tj. wełna-wełna i krokwie-wełna, to ma znaczenie czy na krokwiach będzie 0.033 czy 0.035

----------


## WaldiM

Jak rozpatrujesz tylko przegrode wełna-wełna to izolacja wyjdzie Ci podobna, natomiast jeśli rozpatrywać izolacyjność dachu jako wypadkową dwóch przegród (jak pisal Waldi) tj. wełna-wełna i krokwie-wełna, to ma znaczenie czy na krokwiach będzie 0.033 czy 0.035 

Jednak coś zrozumiałeś (hehe). Udzieliłem mu jedynej prawidłowej odpowiedzi tylko on nie chce słuchać, ja umiem to policzyć i mam na to papiery. Może jak uważnie przeczyta to co mu napisałem to zrozumie, że mniej istotne jest to w całości przekroju dachu co wsadzi między belki, tylko to co da na ruszt pod belkami, jeżeli 15 cm wełny pod belki ma współczynnik 0,045 i 10 cm ma współczynnik 0,40 a cena tych 15 cm jest mniejsza niż 10-ki to ma dać to to jest korzystniejsze ekonomicznie, pomiędzy belki ma dać płytę tylko ze względu na jej opadanie po jakimś czasie oraz wentylację nie jest to zjawisko wcale rzadkie jak się niektórym wydaje i często na termowizji wychodzi, i bez termowizji po kilku latach je widać jak śnieg topnieje nierówno na połaci dachowej.

----------


## siloj

> Jak rozpatrujesz tylko przegrode wełna-wełna to izolacja wyjdzie Ci podobna, natomiast jeśli rozpatrywać izolacyjność dachu jako wypadkową dwóch przegród (jak pisal Waldi) tj. wełna-wełna i krokwie-wełna, to ma znaczenie czy na krokwiach będzie 0.033 czy 0.035 
> 
> Jednak coś zrozumiałeś (hehe). Udzieliłem mu jedynej prawidłowej odpowiedzi tylko on nie chce słuchać, ja umiem to policzyć i mam na to papiery. Może jak uważnie przeczyta to co mu napisałem to zrozumie, że mniej istotne jest to w całości przekroju dachu co wsadzi między belki, tylko to co da na ruszt pod belkami, jeżeli 15 cm wełny pod belki ma współczynnik 0,045 i 10 cm ma współczynnik 0,40 a cena tych 15 cm jest mniejsza niż 10-ki to ma dać to to jest korzystniejsze ekonomicznie, pomiędzy belki ma dać płytę tylko ze względu na jej opadanie po jakimś czasie oraz wentylację nie jest to zjawisko wcale rzadkie jak się niektórym wydaje i często na termowizji wychodzi, i bez termowizji po kilku latach je widać jak śnieg topnieje nierówno na połaci dachowej.


ok zrozumiałem zwracam honor
pozdrawiam

----------


## loki31

> A jak wygląda kwestia dopłaty do wełny o lepszym współczynniku a zwrotu kosztów, przypuśćmy na ogrzewaniu.
> 
> Planuję dać na dach 30cm wełny (od ściany kolankowej do kalenicy; teraz lub w przyszłosci pewnie coś wrzucę w sufit podwieszany by nie grzać stryszku). Znalazłem np taka ofertę: 
> 
> http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-kn...493124052.html
> 
> Tym samym 30cm wełny o wsp. 0,044 kosztuje 17.42 zł/m2. Biorąc pierwszy lepszy Isover Uni-Mata 0,039 wychodzi jakieś 26 zł/m2.
> 
> Lub http://allegro.pl/welna-owens-cornin...490454921.html co daje jakieś 22 zł/m2 przy wsp. 0,040.


Powiedz cie mi jak wy to liczycie te ceny.
Na stronie isover w cenniku jest podane:
Uni Mata 0,039 15cm cena= 32,05zł/m2 czyli 30cm to będzie 64,10zł/m2. Ty natomiast piszesz że wychodzi 26/m2. Pytam się jakim cudem??

Interesuje mnie ten temat bo za parę miesięcy sam będę musiał położyć wełnę na dach. I ciekawi mnie ile wyniesie mnie koszt założenia 30cm wełny o lambda 0,035 a jeszcze lepiej 0,033. I jak widzę inne ceny na stronach firmowych a inne na forach to ciekawi mnie jak wy to liczycie. Albo skąd taka ogromna różnica w cenie?

Dziękuje i proszę o odpowiedź.

----------

